# Magnolia Fire



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

There is a fire north of Magnolia near the Magnolia West High School.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Pic a friend took.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

They say it's nearing the Renaissance area.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Where is that in relation to 1488?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

North of 1488.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

That would be north of FM 1488, likely up FM 1774. Everyone be careful with their BBQ fires. Pray for rain...


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey, Six Shooter, where was that picture taken?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ricky, get the hail out if ya have to. Life is more important than possesions... Prayers sent... My sister is just down the street on 1488 at the golf coarse.....


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

sixshootertexan said:


> North of 1488.





tbone2374 said:


> That would be north of FM 1488, likely up FM 1774. Everyone be careful with their BBQ fires. Pray for rain...


Thanks, Pops has a place south of 1488 near Joseph road


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Picture was taken on 1774 in Magnolia. Looking north.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, that's really close to town...


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Randall that's about 5 miles north of town and I'm about 5 miles south. But I'm keeping my eye on it.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm hearing the fire is Northeast of the intersection of 1774 and 1486, which is the corner intersection that Magnolia West Highschool is located on.

My son is in town right now and says traffic is backed up with folks getting out of the area.

We live about 5 miles south of town.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

This picture was taken from my front yard.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe the winds will die down!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Couple more pics. Looks like it's getting worst.


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

BWB and Six can you tell me about what the relation to Nichols Sawmill Rd that is.I have benn trying to call my sister out there and the lines are jamed.They live about 4-6 milles out there on the right off of Nichols.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Tator, 

I live off Nichols Sawmill road 3.5 miles south of 1774 in Indigo Lake Estates. We are on the south side of 1488. The fire is about 10-12 miles North of 1488.

So us folks on Nichols sawmill are safe for now.

The fire would have to literally go through downtown Magnolia before getting to us.


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks BWB.I do still worry about little sis.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah I'm on Nichol Sawmill too. Clear Creek Forest, 2 blocks from the firehouse.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

The sun is just a dot.


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

My son lives out that way, just called and said that Henry's 
hideout is gone!!! Everyone out that way be safe!!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

fishingfred said:


> My son lives out that way, just called and said that Henry's
> hideout is gone!!! Everyone out that way be safe!!


Wow! That place was like an institution!


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Ive been watching the smoke from that fire in Cypress for hours.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Navi said:


> Thanks, Pops has a place south of 1488 near Joseph road


Not good man! I just heard on the scanner that they are overrun and to get off 1488 near Joseph.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey BLUEWATERBOUND have you been told to evacuate? A friend of mine that lives in Indigo said the HOA told them to.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

according to https://www.facebook.com/TxStormChasers

8000 people are being notified to evacuate


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Cartman said:


> Not good man! I just heard on the scanner that they are overrun and to get off 1488 near Joseph.


Not good, couldnt get ahold of him and was worried, but the grouchy ol fart wont talk on the phone when driving (big pet peeve) so he pulled over and called me back, on his way back to Houston.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Just talked to BNL on old hockley and he said they were told to evac. Any updates would be appriciated


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

sixshootertexan said:


> Yeah I'm on Nichol Sawmill too. Clear Creek Forest, 2 blocks from the firehouse.


 I used to own the big blue 2 story Victorian, on Baneberry, before the divorce. LOL


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

sixshootertexan said:


> Hey BLUEWATERBOUND have you been told to evacuate? A friend of mine that lives in Indigo said the HOA told them to.


My 18 year old son is saying that he is reading on facebook that the Heritage Lakes subdivison and Indigo Lakes are being told to evacuate .

That being said, I'm trying to get more reliable info than my sons facebook right now . As always, I think that facebook stuff just causes panic and drama.

I'm going to try to get a hold of some of my LEO friends to verify.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been told it is now over 1488 headed this way. Getting ready to get out if necessary.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Bluewaterbound said:


> My 18 year old son is saying that he is reading on facebook that the Heritage Lakes subdivison and Indigo Lakes are being told to evacuate .
> 
> That being said, I'm trying to get more reliable info than my sons facebook right now . As always, I think that facebook stuff just causes panic and drama.
> 
> I'm going to try to get a hold of some of my LEO friends to verify.


I doubt these folks are trying to cause panic and drama

http://www.facebook.com/TxStormChasers


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Has it jumped FM 1488?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

May be able to pick up some info on live scanner feed @

http://www.radioreference.com/apps/audio/?feedId=5015


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Sixshooter,

I just spoke to a constable on my street and he said that the fire has crossed 1488 , but more in the vicinity of a tad bit east of Joseph road and 1488. West of Downtown Magnolia.

He said they are evacuating sections of Clear Creek forest, but they are the sections to the west (Sections 11 & 12 ????) , the ones that are behind Sawmill Grill .

Apparantly the fire is moving Southwest.

He told me that Indigo Lake Estates is not being evacuated as of yet, but that may change.

Will post more info as I get it.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

any of you guys know the name of the subdivision off oak hollow blvd? Pops place is down there on Bentwood


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Navi said:


> any of you guys know the name of the subdivision off oak hollow blvd? Pops place is down there on Bentwood


That would be the Oak Hollow subdivision. You can access it from 1488 or from Joseph.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Im at 1774 and Roberts Cemetery and no evac here yet. Neighbor called and said her friend just a couple miles north (north of AJ Foyts place) has bee notified to evac.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

BATWING said:


> Im at 1774 and Roberts Cemetery and no evac here yet. Neighbor called and said her friend just a couple miles north (north of AJ Foyts place) has bee notified to evac.


1774 and Roberts Cemetery ? I didn't realize Roberts Cemetery went that far. I thought it dead ended at Mikes Country Store at Nichols Road


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Guy's my sister was on her way to Home Depot when she could get through.She's on her way home to get their Labs and get out if they need to or if they can get in.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Bluewaterbound said:


> 1774 and Roberts Cemetery ? I didn't realize Roberts Cemetery went that far. I thought it dead ended at Mikes Country Store at Nichols Road


Nichols Sawmill Rd= FM1774


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

keeping fingers crossed, scanner just said they are setting up two streets north of pops place


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent for all involved.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

BATWING said:


> Nichols Sawmill Rd= FM1774


Never heard of that. 1774 runs up to Plantersville and beyond.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

My boss leaves on Hegar Rd near Nichol Sawmill and he says he can see the glow of the fire. He said he was pack and ready to leave.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I could be wrong on the 1774 thing but there is a sea of cars on Nichols Sawmill and I just had a loop around my subdivision and there was a ton of people at Mikes country store. I am going to start packing.


----------



## TexasTurtle (Apr 24, 2006)

Where about is the fire headed?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

It's headed Southwest. Towards Hockley and Waller.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Is it close to old hockley rd or are they safe for right now?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I think it has passed that area.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## TexasTurtle (Apr 24, 2006)

Any idea of the roads it might be near north of Hockley?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

anybody need a place to evac to I can help--pm me


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

My buddy's shop is at Hunt Rd and 1488, they lost the NE corner of the property and the horse barn but the shop, his partner's house and another pole barn was saved by the firefighters. They have 2 D-8 dozers and firefighters on sight trying to contain that part of it. Another buddy lives in Clear Creek Forest off of Baneberry and Pipestem and they are Ok for now.

Hunt Road is just west of Joseph Road.

God Bless all of the firefighters and emergency personel involved in keeping everyone safe and protecting property!

:texasflag


----------



## TexasTurtle (Apr 24, 2006)

Any idea of How close to Houston Oaks country club?


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Not very close to Houston Oaks that I know of. Yet.

7-8 miles...maybe?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Like I said my boss live just north of there and he said he could see the glow of the fire.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

is this near Thousand Oaks?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Thousand oaks is east of Magnolia and I believe that area is safe.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

sixshootertexan said:


> Like I said my boss live just north of there and he said he could see the glow of the fire.


Just north of where?



speckle-catcher said:


> is this near Thousand Oaks?


Thousand Oaks where? Sorry, question was answered in previous post. East of Magnolia, there is a Thousand Oaks in Houston not far from me.

My bad, not that familiar with the Magnolia area as far as subdivisions go.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

He is just north of Hegar and Nichol Sawmill. Which is the back corner of Houston Oaks.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

driftfish20 said:


> Just north of where?
> 
> Thousand Oaks where?


Thousand Oaks is a subdivision near Magnolia.

thought the thread title "Magnolia Fire" might be a clue.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Doesn't look like I'll be sleeping tonight........:headknock

Glued to the police scanner right now.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

X2


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

x3 and it aint even my house, bet my old man is already asleep in Houston


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> Thousand Oaks is a subdivision near Magnolia.
> 
> thought the thread title "Magnolia Fire" might be a clue.


Duh, it's been a long night and you got me!

At least I tried the edit thing!

Good night Shaun and God Bless!

:spineyes::headknock


----------



## TexasTurtle (Apr 24, 2006)

driftfish20 said:


> Another buddy lives in Clear Creek Forest off of Baneberry and Pipestem and they are Ok for now.


Did they not leave, have a buddy that lives right down the street but they left, so hopefully there good still as well.


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

listening to the scanner for the fire and pd

http://www.radioreference.com/apps/audio/?ctid=2692


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

AggieAngler12 said:


> listening to the scanner for the fire and pd
> 
> http://www.radioreference.com/apps/audio/?ctid=2692


ditto....but im listening through my phone...theres an app for that


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Well from what I'm hearing on the scanner, Ranch Crest and Remington Forest subdivisions are bearing the brunt of the residential damage from the fire.

The fire did skip over 1488 between Joseph and Hunt road and continued southwest. If I am hearing right, they have it contained at Greenbriar in Oak Hollow.

I'm continuing to hear on the scanner that there are still several "hot spots" they are tending to, but I do believe they have the fire somewhat contained. Thankfully the temperature outside is cooler and there is no wind whatsoever. Thank the Lord for that. 

Course this is all the info I am hearing on the scanner only.

Praying they have it contained, cause my entire place is covered in a pretty thick smokey haze.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Crazy stuff. i just woke up in the middle of the night and started listening to the scanner to see how things are.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Sounds like they are getting contained. Trucks are heading to the high school for staging.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

How is it today


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Montgomery County OEM
http://www.mctxoem.org/go/doc/1945/1186403/September-6-2011B-Fire-doc


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Well we are two streets south of greenbriar where they say they contained it, hopefully we are in good shape will know when they let people back in.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Navi said:


> Well we are two streets south of greenbriar where they say they contained it, hopefully we are in good shape will know when they let people back in.


Keeping my fingers crossed for your Pop's.

It was a looooonnngggg night. My voice has gone completely horse from inhaling all the smoke last night.

Dammm good thing the wind died down yesterday afternoon


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

They opened our subdivision at 8:30 this mourning.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Mrs Ranch found a good site that gives the coordinates for all the fires. We can smell smoke this morning... pretty strong...

Fire Locations

Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Scanner traffic indicates that the fire is heading away from Crown Ranch. Conroe Fire Dept booster trucks are working their way through a deer lease to get ahead of it.

Smaller units are still fighting hot spots in previously burned areas.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

The wind dying down saved everyone else remaining ... Mother Nature is a strange one ...


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Good find WR. We could smell it this morning in Imperial Oaks, haze everywhere.
Prayers for everyone affected.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Latest update.


Press Release
September 6, 2011

UPDATE

September 6, 2011 

1130 Hrs.

Assessing data into the Montgomery County Emergency Operations Center there were approximately 4000 homes that were evacuated during the major time periods of the fire in Montgomery County. 

Many areas south of FM 1774 and FM 1488 (Key Map 211 N – Z) in Montgomery County residences are being allowed back to their homes. This area includes Alford Estates, Woodland Land Lakes, Week End Retreats, Magnolia West, Ranch Crest, Wisteria Farms, River Park Ranch, Deer Haven, River Park Ranch and others. 

Firefighters are still fighting hot spots and pockets of fires that are cropping up. The fire appears to continue threaten areas in Waller and Grimes Counties.

All donations should be coordinated through the United Way at 281-292-4155 x 265.

Lt. Dan Norris


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Bluewaterbound said:


> Tator,
> 
> I live off Nichols Sawmill road 3.5 miles south of 1774 in Indigo Lake Estates. We are on the south side of 1488. The fire is about 10-12 miles North of 1488.
> 
> ...


Friends of mine just moved into Indigo Lakes. This is the first I'm hearing of the fire, glad to know they were okay at the time. Hopefully it still is... guess I will read the rest of the thread.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Just heard the fire has reignited and they are evacing people again. Any updates on which way its going? Heard this on khou news.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

We just heard the same thing from some friends that live in Clear Creek Estates.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

garybryan said:


> Just heard the fire has reignited and they are evacing people again. Any updates on which way its going? Heard this on khou news.





sixshootertexan said:


> We just heard the same thing from some friends that live in Clear Creek Estates.


Awwww crud !!!!!

The wind is picking up a bit and seems to be blowing west northwest I believe........towards Waller I'm thinking.


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

*smoke*

Terrible thing grass/forest fires.
My sinuses have not been the same for several days -- in Alvin


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Still praying for all of yall out there in the danger zone.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Another update from MCOEM
UPDATE

September 6, 2011 

1200 Hrs.

The areas of River Park Ranch, Ranch Crest and Magnolia West remain evacuated. Residents are not being allowed to return into these areas at this time.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Well at least your not selfish...

Prayers for the families involved..

Henry was my wifes great uncle and as mentioned earlier in this post the hideout burned down yesterday...



RayAM2007 said:


> Terrible thing grass/forest fires.
> My sinuses have not been the same for several days -- in Alvin


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

Everyone I talked to said henrys is not burned down


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

We live in Clear Creek Forest Sec 12 and were told to evacuate last nite. We packed up the trucks and waited because our neighbors both have sons that work with the Fire Dept. I'm told the Eastern edge of the fire came within 2-1/2 to 3 miles of our house. Residents that left were not allowed bacvk into the neighborhood until around 9AM. Have friend who lives at the end of Kickapoo Road in Waller, he was told by the Constables to stay put unless they told him to leave, thgat ws about 8AM. He is still at home as far as I know.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> Well at least your not selfish...
> 
> Prayers for the families involved..
> 
> Henry was my wifes great uncle and as mentioned earlier in this post the hideout burned down yesterday...


I'm actually getting varied reports about Henry's. I'm hoping it didn't burn.

I haven't seen any actual pictures or heard anything on a reputable news channel as to if it was destoyed.

I've spent many an evening in that old joint throwing back cold ones.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

We never did leave, was a long, sleepless night, but at least I spent it in my own home.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll just be glad when this is over, if nothing else those guys fighting this have to be exhausted.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Im in Glenmont Estates between Roberts Cemetery and Nichols saw mill. We are still here and the smoke is getting thick again and a few heli's have been flying around.. Mikes Country store was open this morning and I am staying on alert.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

It sure doesn't look good on the weather underground map.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Scanner traffic is still busy. Moving tankers, boosters and dozers all day long chasing fires. Sounds like they get one under control and another flares back up. 

Boots on the ground radioed dispatch about 20 minutes ago saying that one of the fires started crowning again and jumping tree tops.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I hope not.. just what we were told last night and we have a lot of family in Plantersville and grimes county..



day18 said:


> Everyone I talked to said henrys is not burned down


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

*update:*

we live in the middle of where the wildfires were back on 19 jun 11. according the the grimes county sheriff's department, a fire has started in the foxfire subdivision (around 10:00 AM), near county road 351 (approximately 3 miles south of plantersville, on the east side of fm 1774). the SO reported that "The fire has been pushing north in the Foxfire area due to wind gusts.".

please pray for everyone involved, fire fighters, home/land owners, etc.

rbt2


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I got ashes fallen in my area now.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

We can see and smell smoke pretty strong right now in Cypress. If this thing is around 1488/Hegar area (where I heard they've closed the streets off), it's not that far from us.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Update MCOEM
UPDATE

September 6, 2011 

1505 Hrs.

All Magnolia ISD schools will be closed Wednesday, September 7, 2011 due to wildfires in the Magnolia Area. Magnolia High School has been setup as a shelter. ______________________________________________________________
1500 Hrs.

New areas of fires have developed in Montgomery County. Residents in Key Map 211 C-G-H-D are now being evacuated. This includes the communities of High Chaperal, Toby’s Village and Magnolia East. Fire danger is close and residents should take immediate action. 
______________________________________________________________

1415 Hrs.

The area south of FM 1774 and FM 1488 (Key Map 211 N-Z) remains closed; in most cases as a safety precaution while firefighters continue fighting hot spots and pockets of fires that are cropping up. Residents are NOT being allowed back into most of these areas. 

Everyone should avoid these areas to allow emergency personnel access to those areas that require fire service.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

This is suppose to be a interactive map of the fire area but I can't get it to work.
http://gis.mctx.org/eoc


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Dont know how accurate it is, but channel 11....

Tuesday evening, the Waller County Office of Emergency Management said residents south of FM 1488 could return home after 8 p.m. Bowler and Joseph roads remain closed between 1488 so they will have to come from the other direction


Free green if anyone in the area wants to stroll down bentwood drive 

Pops said he wasnt going to go back until daylight since he doesnt know what the situation is, and Im just curious as hell.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.co.waller.tx.us/ips/cms


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Well that throws a lil wrench in the plan, surely theres another way in, I just really dont know the area.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

You can take Roberts Cemetery from 2920 to Nichols Sawmill.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

sixshootertexan said:


> You can take Roberts Cemetery from 2920 to Nichols Sawmill.


Correct,

Or go further west on 2920 from Robert's Cemetery to Murrell road and turn right and go down to Nichol's Sawmill.

You'll see the Kiosk for Spring Creek Ranch at the corner of Murrell road and 2920.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

My dad and I own the funeral home here in Montgomery and as I drove in this morning the smoke cloud is alot bigger than yesterday morning. We saw when the fire flared back up yesterday...looked like it was about 5 miles from montgomery but it was actually further and alot bigger. Work with our fire dept alot and was asked to bring some water over and saw a couple of my friends on the force and they looked beat. Said it was bad. Magnolia was a mad house. After the 3 hr trip (18 miles one way) i was almost wishing i stayed at work. Hope they get this thing stopped soon. Lots of close friends down that way!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Heard from our neighbors our place is ok, bad smoke smell but we can deal with that. Hats off to the firefighters for doing what they have done


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Navi said:


> Heard from our neighbors our place is ok, bad smoke smell but we can deal with that. Hats off to the firefighters for doing what they have done


Navi,

Good to hear. Knock on wood it appears that my place is safe as well unless things really take a turn for the worse.

Now that my place is safe , I'm going to head into town today to see how I can help out.

Prayers to all still in harms way.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Bluewaterbound said:


> Navi,
> 
> Good to hear. Knock on wood it appears that my place is safe as well unless things really take a turn for the worse.
> 
> ...


Good to hear yours is safe as well, My thoughts are also with those still in danger and the great people trying to protect them


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Sunday I'm flying Pat Boone to Denton and from there to fredricksburg to pick up some other passengers and back to Conroe. Gonna take my camera with me to get some good picks of the fires. Will post if they are good. Will be flying at 18,000 ft so should be able to see it well!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

My boss just got a call that the area of 1488 and Sheffield rd is burning and it's worst than Mondays blaze.


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

Latest I heard from my folks who live in Spring Creek is that they had most of it contained last night but now a pipeline exploded and now there are three main fires again. Can anyone closer to the action confirm this?


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

yes its true listening to it on scanner they cant catch a break
worst thing its close to a residential area that survived the other fire and this fire has no acessability to get trucks to it quick

read online bastrop fire was started by arson they looking for 4 teenagers


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

1488 (Riley Rd area), the fire has crossed the highline and is about to jump 1488. FD is mobilizing trucks to the area.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> 1488 (Riley Rd area), the fire has crossed the highline and is about to jump 1488. FD is mobilizing trucks to the area.


any idea which direction the fire is mainly heading?


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Navi said:


> any idea which direction the fire is mainly heading?


Not sure yet. Just listening to the scanner. If I hear, I'll post up.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks, I just tuned in myself as well


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

taken from my parents house basically at 2920 and murrell (or nichols).


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

They are asking for air support now. Guy on the ground says the fire is moving very fast and they can't keep up. They are pulling all assets out to get a head count before getting back after it.


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

WOW !!! Prayers to all who have been affected by the fires, and to all who are working so hard to get it under control.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Oak Hollow and Woodway... scanner saying several structures. Still asking for air support.

Scanner traffic is busy right now. If you have the Iphone app 5.0 Radio, tune in.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Tuned in, great app.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I'm guessing it's heading the same direction as the smoke, which is moving Southerly. I saw the pillar of smoke around 11:15 at 2920 and Cypress-Rosehill. It looked bad.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Sounds like (on the scanner) fire has jumped across 1488 by way of the tree tops at 1488 and Oak Hollow.

The sky has dramatically changed color at my house in the last 45 minutes as the wind has started to blow.


----------



## HELLRZR (Sep 16, 2010)

Which channel on 5.0 radio are you guys listening to?


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

HELLRZR said:


> Which channel on 5.0 radio are you guys listening to?


USA - TEXAS - MONTGOMERY COUNTY - NORTH HARRIS, WALLER, and MONTGOMERY COUNTIES FIRE AND EMS


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Just took these pics from my backyard ( 4:20 pm 9/7)


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

BWB, man that looks close.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> BWB, man that looks close.


2.1 miles to the west / northwest of my property. (is what the google earth map ruler says )

Joseph Road and Oak Hollow are to the Northwest of me.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

any word on evacuations for indigo lakes. particularly north side sienne ridge


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

I just got word that are evacuating north of spring creek on murrell/nichols rd. but indigo is north-east of that so not sure about them. fire seems to be going south-west.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Khou streaming live from heli
http://www.khou.com/video/featured-videos/LIVE-VIDEO-Waller-County-Fire-129415798.html


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

for those with driod platform phones... scanner radio is a great app... listen to north harris waller montgomery fire and ems... its the last one on the list under harris county


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

I was just as Houston Oaks, the fire looks to be a few miles North of the club. Looks like it is raging.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> any word on evacuations for indigo lakes. particularly north side sienne ridge


I live in Indigo and have not heard of any evacuation plans as of yet.

Will post up if something changes.

I just went on a four wheeler ride out my back forty out to Joseph and Hargrave road and the fire is still west of there.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

ok thanks for the update BWB, stay safe


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

BWB could you tell if it was over 1488? Listening the scanner it sound like it's still north of there.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

sixshootertexan said:


> BWB could you tell if it was over 1488? Listening the scanner it sound like it's still north of there.


I believe it has crossed 1488, but it crossed west of Joseph and 1488.

I couldn't get close enough to see, but thats a good thing.

From what I have heard on the scanner, it crossed around Rice road or Bowler.

I do own 25 acres off of Rice , but it's just unimproved land, I have no dwelling or out buildings on it. I just lease it for cattle pasture.

I would still hate to see it get burnt though.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

It's headed to my bosses place. He leaves on Glass Rd.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I cant have the scanner on here at work, just watching the smoke on the radar and assuming where it is at. Kinda agrees with what BWB's recon indicates, rice isnt too far from our place, but hopefully its far enough.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

I just got word from a reliable source that the North end of Kickapoo road is on fire.

Navi,

From what I could see on my recon ride, your Pop's place is still ok, but he's on the edge. The fire is sweeping past his place and moving to the Southwest.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

where are you seeing the smoke on radar?


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> where are you seeing the smoke on radar?


www.weatherunderground.com

under the maps and radar tab click on satelitte

Then off the right side of the screen you have options you can add or take away, there is a fire tab that shows locations, smoke overlay, etc,.....

If you leave the nexrad radar clicked it gives a decent idea of where the smoke is on top of the icon you can click in the fire tab.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Bluewaterbound said:


> I just got word from a reliable source that the North end of Kickapoo road is on fire.
> 
> Navi,
> 
> From what I could see on my recon ride, your Pop's place is still ok, but he's on the edge. The fire is sweeping past his place and moving to the Southwest.


Thanks, fingers still crossed here.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Navi said:


> www.weatherunderground.com
> 
> under the maps and radar tab click on satelitte
> 
> ...


awesome,thanks!


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Navi said:


> www.weatherunderground.com
> 
> under the maps and radar tab click on satelitte
> 
> ...


Thanks for that tip, never knew there was a fire tab on weatherunderground.

I wish I knew how to cut and paste a picture of that and post the picture here.

I've even seen people post pictures on here of google earth with things highlighted on them, but I've never been able to do that.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah Im lucky to be able to figure out what little I did, if I tried doing what you are talking about Im liable to open a black hole and implode the galaxy....better leave that to the pro's


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

As of 9:43 pm 9/7/11


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Yep, thats excatly the picture I wanted to post but couldn't.

Thank you sir.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Bluewaterbound said:


> Yep, thats excatly the picture I wanted to post but couldn't.
> 
> Thank you sir.


Welcome


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

any morning updates?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

All I know is it got away from them last night. It jumped another road. Not sure witch one. I don't know how much more those fire fighters can take.


----------



## diamondback7 (Jul 22, 2004)

Any updates this morning? The wind has died down hope they can make good progress today. Thanks for all the fireman fighting this fire and all the others across the state.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

just got off the phone with a guy i work with. he is about 2 miles east of joseph rd. in indigo lakes. said that he woke up this morning and the smoke was the worst it's been so far. anybody know where the fire is. he did say the wind was down, so that helps. saw in the forecast for 9mph NNW tomorrow, hope they get this sucker contained today!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sure it was the toughest am yest for all the firefighters and local folks...

High pressure is typified by clear skies, dry air, calm winds and cool nights. Cool, dry air near the ground is denser than the warm air leaving the ground. The ground smoke will rise until moves into air of equal or lesser density. In advance of a low- pressure system, the air will typically have more water vapor. This water vapor will condense on small particles in the ground smoke, creating small water droplets that are of equal or greater density than the surrounding air. This smoke will spread horizontally with the prevailing wind without rising much in the air.

Keep in mind that atmospheric pressure is just one of the variables that play a role in the behavior of ground smoke. Wind speed and the temperature profile of the atmosphere are also important factors.

I could see the high drift cloud from my kitchen window last evening.

5 firetrucks came in to my heavily wooded subdivision last night at 11.59 . House fire 3 streets down. Spring fire folks wanted it out quick.

Needless to say is i have mt daughter aware to collect valuables and pack a suitcase in case we have to evacuate. This will be the norm till we get some rain.

Here is a link for more fire updates from last night. They have a few good maps too.

http://wildfiretoday.com/?s=texas

May the fires be contained.......


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Airplanes are arriving today....I would think water bombers but they said on news they were fire retardant planes. Either way great news!


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Ruthless53 said:


> Airplanes are arriving today....I would think water bombers but they said on news they were fire retardant planes. Either way great news!


The air assaults began yesterday afternoon. From what I was able to see, there were two planes in service.

I heard on the news that there is a 727 size plane staged at the bastrop fire that is capable of dropping 30,000 gallons of water on the fire.

News said the plane is currently grounded until they can procure a pilot that is approved to fly it ????


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Bluewaterbound said:


> I heard on the news that there is a 727 size plane staged at the bastrop fire that is capable of dropping 30,000 gallons of water on the fire.
> 
> News said the plane is currently grounded until they can procure a pilot that is approved to fly it ????


true statement - apparently, the pilot that flew it here has already exceeded the amount of air time he's allowed to log. He's required to take two days rest before flying again. Apparently - there are no other qualified pilots available to fly this bird. He's scheduled to be in the air in the morning. Given the nature of these guys who fly these birds - he probably would have gone up yesterday - but "rules are rules" and I suppose - it's better to try and get him rested rather than run the risk of a dead-dog pilot flying and having an accident. Imagine the fire that bird would bring if it crashed.
I'm just glad he's here.


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

http://ww2.co.waller.tx.us/FireEvacuationMapEXT.pdf

Waller county evacuation map

http://www.click2houston.com/download/2011/0907/29105865.pdf
Montgomery burn area


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

from a facebook post:

Montgomery County Wildfire Info
‎8:49 am - Waller County Fairgrounds in Hempstead sheltered approxiamately 70 - 80 people last night. They are in need of hot meals, childrens clothes, childrens toys, water buckets, and feed pans. They are also accepting animal feed and hay. Many of the evacuees are volunteering but volunteers are still needed. They have a TV but an additional TV, DVD or VCR with Children's movies would be a blessing. The Red Cross has already provided cots.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Bluewaterbound said:


> The air assaults began yesterday afternoon. From what I was able to see, there were two planes in service.
> 
> I heard on the news that there is a 727 size plane staged at the bastrop fire that is capable of dropping 30,000 gallons of water on the fire.
> 
> News said the plane is currently grounded until they can procure a pilot that is approved to fly it ????


Well that's good news!! Should help tremendously. It's being reported 60% contained and a buddy of mine that's a firefighter says more like 30-40%!

Did some looking and The plane you are talking for bastrop is a DC-10 that flew in from California. Google "flight aware n450ax" it hadn't moved since it arrived in Austin. Everytime that plane flies it will show up on the flight aware map and you can track it. I'm assuming they have to fill that one up on the ground so sounds like a slow process vs the 10,000 gal amphibs that are already flying.


----------



## RedXRunner (Dec 21, 2009)

Navi said:


> www.weatherunderground.com
> 
> under the maps and radar tab click on satelitte
> 
> ...


You can also track wildfires at http://ticc.tamu.edu/Response/FireActivity/default.aspx

It's good to use multiple sources to track wildfires in case one source does not cover it all. Both great sites


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

From my sister.....

"Dad says the worst part is that everyone is donating and bringing food for the people who have lost everything but they have to wait in line with the illegals who are just looking for a hand out. "

This pic is just outside Brenham


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

The fires really showed up on our true color imagery yesterday. You can discern the scorched earth near the source of the smoke. Tragic for those who have lost property. Prayers sent for those involved. Note how tan/dry areas look... it looks like a freakin desert from space... Pray for rain.


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

http://blog.chron.com/newswatch/2011/09/map-texas-wildfires/

Map which shows the boundries of the fire


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Bluewaterbound said:


> The air assaults began yesterday afternoon. From what I was able to see, there were two planes in service.
> 
> I heard on the news that there is a 727 size plane staged at the bastrop fire that is capable of dropping 30,000 gallons of water on the fire.
> 
> News said the plane is currently grounded until they can procure a pilot that is approved to fly it ????


It is capable of dropping up to 13,000 gallons. They are also having to assemble the pumps today. Here is more info. on why... 
http://www.statesman.com/blogs/cont...c10_remains_grou.html?cxntfid=blogs_postcards


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

We now have a DC 10 tanker plane on location here in Magnolia currently dumping on our fire as well. 

Last I heard the fire is at 50% containment.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

It's the DC 10 that was supposed to be dumping on Bastrop but has been diverted to fight Magnolia. He just dumped behind Crown Ranch and is now hitting Riley Rd area according to the scanner. 
http://www.click2houston.com/news/29128410/detail.html

Winds are picking up a bit but they are still working hard to get this thing shut down.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> It's the DC 10 that was supposed to be dumping on Bastrop but has been diverted to fight Magnolia. He just dumped behind Crown Ranch and is now hitting Riley Rd area according to the scanner.
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/29128410/detail.html
> 
> Winds are picking up a bit but they are still working hard to get this thing shut down.


Just watched him make 3 drops here(LIVE FEED from heli. , turn up volume too)... http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/livenow?id=8347597

They are off line for a few minutes now to re-fuel. While the DC10 is heading back to reload as well.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

They just requested heli drops at Crown Ranch and Lauren. Sounds like that fire around Crown Ranch is going strong.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Are any of the fire departments taking outside help? I'm off for the weekend, already in Houston and would rather go help than walk around the zoo.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Ranch Crest has been evacuated again.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

From the FIRE MARSHALL'S OFFICE: The new evacuation includes the following streets; Abney south of FM 1488, Old Hockley both sides of FM 1488, Wisteria Farms, Old Hempstead North of FM 1488, Grapevine, Cedar Ridge, Cedar Dale, Magnolia Downs, Thomas, Goodson, Dunlevy


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

fishingfred said:


> My son lives out that way, just called and said that Henry's
> hideout is gone!!! Everyone out that way be safe!!


Sorry to hear this...lots of good times in there!

Sickens me to hear of all the folks losing their homes too!


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Montgomery County Wildfire Info
Fire is at Old Hempstead between Ruel and Thomas. EVACUATE NOW!! People need to get OUT!! Fire is heading south east. Winds are very high. Does not look good.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Sorry to hear this...lots of good times in there!


I have heard that Henry's Hideout is _not_ gone, that it was a rumor.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Latest Fire map


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

scwine said:


> I have heard that Henry's Hideout is _not_ gone, that it was a rumor.


It was still standing as of 3pm today.... Scanner traffic has picked up in that area lately. Emergency call outs and structure fires.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

This site was updated around 330pm 9/10/2011
http://www.inciweb.org/incident/2614/


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

I received the Tomball Tribune newspaper today with a detailed article on the fire.

One particular thing of interest is a national emergency notification system in place called "Code Red."

You can go to www.coderedweb.com to register your address and input your phone # (including cell phones).

Whenever there is an emergency situation in your area, you will be notified via an automated message with specifics as to what the emergency is and how you should respond.

Thought it was a great idea.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Latest Fire perimeter map. (from wunderground.com)


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Here are a few other resources:

http://montgomerycountypolicereporter.com/

http://texasforestservice.tamu.edu/main/article.aspx?id=12888

and a map from Montgomery County Office of Emergency Management
http://www.mctxoem.org/external/content/document/1945/1190035/1/Riley%20Road%20Wildfire%20Map.pdf


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i think this is the magnolia fire from the air saturday about 5:45


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

My son went back to school at Magnolia West high this morning. He just texted and said they are getting released early. The A/C is out .


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

The old man made it back to his place today, everything was untouched and in tact. Thanks for all those who helped with keeping this updated


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Navi said:


> The old man made it back to his place today, everything was untouched and in tact. Thanks for all those who helped with keeping this updated


Great news Navi. We made it through without incident as well. Many, many more folks were not as fortunate.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Bluewaterbound said:


> Great news Navi. We made it through without incident as well. Many, many more folks were not as fortunate.


Glad to hear you made it ok as well, when I asked him about the area he just said "wow...." and it wasnt a happy wow. I hope those with losses recover quickly and end up better in the long run, its gotta be tough


----------

